# Brauche schnelle Einführung in Wlan+Gentoo

## nic0000

Moin!

Das Problem:

Ich habe vor längerer Zeit einer Freundin von mir ihren laptop auf Gentoo umgestellt. Alles arbeitet auch prime nur Wlan habe ich nicht eingerichtet. So weit auch kein Thema denn Sie arbeitet eh nur zu Hause mit dem Teil und Netzwerkabel lag schon vorher herrum  :Wink: 

Jetzt soll sie aber in einer anderen Stadt recherche betreiben und einen Reiseführer schreiben. Ergo sie wird das Wlan brauchen. 

Damit sind wir schon wieder bei mir...   :Sad: 

Zu meiner Unwissenheit:

Ich habe eine zwar einen uralt Laptop und sogar eine Wlan-Karte allerdings fand ich die Einbindung von Wlan in Gentoo (milde ausgedrückt) beschissen. 

Ich nutze das Teil sehr selten und nie mit Wlan (schwacher Akku, lahm).

Jetzt hat sich aber eine menge getan im baselayout und Unterstützung für wlan etc.

Ich bekomme das Teil jetzt hier um 13:30 und werde ersteinemal den Treiber einbinden, das werde ich wohl noch schaffen aber für die Konfiguration brauche ich eure Hilfe, denn ich komme mit den neuen Gegebenheiten nicht klar und die Zeit drängt. Am Mo gehts los und bis dahin sollte dieses Teil und natürlich auch das Mädel folgendes können:

Umschalten zwischen Kabel-Lan und Wlan

Wlan: Finden, einrichten und nutzen von vorher (also auch mir) unbekannten Hotspots

Automatische Konfiguration von IP/Gateway

Möglichkeit auch ohne Konsole etwas einrichten zu können.

Es mag ja sein das jetzt alles kein Problem war aber nach meinen letzten Stand war es alles ein riesiges Problem unter Gentoo während unter Urbuntu/Suse alles unproblematisch vom $USER abgefackelt werden konnte. In Anbetracht der kurzen Zeit und der Wichtigkeit des funktionierens habe ich Panik.

Technische Daten des Laptops und der Nutzerin:

Sie:

KDE 3.5 mit Konquerror, Kmail und OOo als Schwerpunkt.

Laptop:

Acer 3003wlpi

mit einem Broadom wireless chip "bcm 4318"

```
# lspci

0000:00:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: AMBIT Microsystem Corp.: Unknown device 0312

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 4

        Memory at e2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

```

Was aber nicht das Problem ist, denn die hardware kriege ich bestimmt zum laufen.

Mein Problem ist es eher ohne Erfahrung eine gut Nutzbare Konfiguration auf die Beine zu stellen.

Ich kann alles gebrauchen, vorallem funktionierende Konfigs sowie Erfahrungswerte.

Ich kenne das hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

Und auch das:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

Und eine menge anderer Seiten, es wird aber nur eine Anbindung einen festen Hotspot beschrieben bzw. immer zu kompliziert für einen nicht Admin.

----------

## Rene-dev

wichtig sind erstmal die wireless-tools(iwconfig,...)

zum konfigurieren ohne konsole:

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=wifi

ich glaube dieser kwifimanager hat taug...

hotspot -> unverschlüsselt?

eigentlich connectet die karte automatisch zu unverschlüsselten netzwerken.

mit RC_VERBOSE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf und nem aktuellen baselayout siet das in etwa so aus:

```
Thinkpad ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd pump apipa

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth1 ...                                                                                    [ ok ] *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                                                                         [ ok ] * Starting eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *   Scanning for access points

 *     Found "LAN Party" at 00:30:F1:F4:1E:E0

 *     Found "Buckswood2" at 00:11:95:F8:AD:92

 *   Connecting to "Buckswood2" (WEP Disabled) ...                                                                    [ ok ] *     eth1 connected to "Buckswood2" at 00:11:95:F8:AD:92

 *     in managed mode (WEP disabled)

 *   Configuring eth1 for "Buckswood2" ...                                                                            [ ok ] *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                                           [ ok ] *       eth1 received address 192.168.182.166

Thinkpad ~ #

```

<1337>haaa hilfe du weist meine ip, du hackst mich doch etwa nicht?</1337>  :Very Happy: 

wobei mann ihm auch beibringen kann dieses automatisch zu machen,

sys-apps/ifplugd kann da helfen.

das ist eigentlich für lan, aber wenn eine wlan karte link hatt, dann ist ein kabel drin.

ich hoffe das hilft auf die schnelle...

rene

----------

## zworK

Auf die Schnelle könnte ich da noch 3 kleine KDE Progrämmchen zur WLAN konfiguration empfehlen :

KWlan

Wireless Assistant

kde-base/kwifimanager

Diese können das Einrichten und Verbinden von und zu Hotspots vereinfachen.

----------

## nic0000

Danke euch schon mal für die Tipps ich werde versuchen das mal schnell abzuhandeln. Das Wlan läuft schon mal mit ndiswrapper  :Smile: 

Ich muss jetzt viel probieren ;-(

----------

## nic0000

 *Rene-dev wrote:*   

> hotspot -> unverschlüsselt?

 

Das weiß ich nicht. Sind in Hotels die Hotspots unverschlüsselt?

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung was sie da erwartet. 

Das kde-base/kwifimanager sieht ganz gut aus, ich muss nur das Teil bisschen auskundschaften und mal so einrichten das sie ohne rootpasswort etwas einstellen/ändern kann.

----------

## zworK

Ich verwende den kwifimanager mehr aufgrund des Tray-Icons um auf einen schnellen Blick Info über die Verbindungsqualität zu bekommen. Inwieweit man damit fremde Netze einrichten kann weiß ich nicht. Jedoch ist man wohl auf 4 voreinstelle Profile beschränkt.

Kurzzeitig im Einsatz hatte ich mal den Wireless Assistant in Verbindung mit sudo. Damit war es relativ einfach möglich nach Netzen zu suchen und mittels Wizzard und den entsprechenden Daten sich damit zu verbinden, ähnlich wie unter Windows.

Jedoch ist dieses Tool auf WEP beschränkt.

Für ein WPA Netz wäre KWlan wiederum interessant.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *Rene-dev wrote:*   hotspot -> unverschlüsselt? 
> 
> Das weiß ich nicht. Sind in Hotels die Hotspots unverschlüsselt?
> 
> Ich habe leider keine Ahnung was sie da erwartet. 
> ...

 

Da ich selbst nur in vielleicht 3-4 WLAN Netzen unterwegs bin und noch nie einen Hotspot in Anspruch genommen habe, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen.

Auf http://www.hotspots-in-deutschland.de/de/anleitungen.asp findest du ein paar Anleitungen für öffentliche Hotspots. Vielleicht bekommst du da ein paar mehr Informationen über Konfiguration und Einrichtungsaufwand. Bleibt nur die Frage ob Hotels auf öffentliche Hotspots setzen oder ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen.

Ich vermute aber mal, dass der allgemeine Aufwand für den Otto-Normal-Surfer von den Betreibern relativ niedrig gehalten wird, sodass die Konfiguration mittels den grafischen Tools für Linux nicht allzu schwer seien dürfte.

Du kannst ja einfach mal, falls möglich, einige Testszenarien raussuchen, aufbauen und mit deinem Mädel durchgehen, damit sie auf die wichtigsten Punkte vorbereitet ist.

----------

## nic0000

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Ich verwende den kwifimanager mehr aufgrund des Tray-Icons um auf einen schnellen Blick Info über die Verbindungsqualität zu bekommen. Inwieweit man damit fremde Netze einrichten kann weiß ich nicht. Jedoch ist man wohl auf 4 voreinstelle Profile beschränkt.

 

Netze einstellen soll möglich sein, aber ich habe es noch nicht darüber eingestellt bekommen  :Sad: 

btw. kwifimanager ist nicht auf 4 Netze beschränkt, die aktuelle Version kann neue "Reiter" nach bedarf anlegen.  

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Kurzzeitig im Einsatz hatte ich mal den Wireless Assistant in Verbindung mit sudo. Damit war es relativ einfach möglich nach Netzen zu suchen und mittels Wizzard und den entsprechenden Daten sich damit zu verbinden, ähnlich wie unter Windows.
> 
> Jedoch ist dieses Tool auf WEP beschränkt.

 

Das ist nicht so schlimm, den WEP soll ja immer noch sehr weit verbreitet sein denn einiges an Hardware unterstützt es nicht. Das werde ich mir mal genauer angucken. 

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Da ich selbst nur in vielleicht 3-4 WLAN Netzen unterwegs bin und noch nie einen Hotspot in Anspruch genommen habe, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen.

 Geht mir genauso  :Sad: 

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Auf http://www.hotspots-in-deutschland.de/de/anleitungen.asp findest du ein paar Anleitungen für öffentliche Hotspots. Vielleicht bekommst du da ein paar mehr Informationen über Konfiguration und Einrichtungsaufwand. Bleibt nur die Frage ob Hotels auf öffentliche Hotspots setzen oder ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen.

 Das ist ein guter Tipp, danke  :Very Happy: 

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Du kannst ja einfach mal, falls möglich, einige Testszenarien raussuchen, aufbauen und mit deinem Mädel durchgehen, damit sie auf die wichtigsten Punkte vorbereitet ist.

 Das würde ich auch machen, aber zur Zeit brauche ich selbst Schulung  :Wink: 

Irgendwie ist die Wlan Einbindung in Gentoo immer noch fürn Arsc*. 

Habe gerade festgestellt das das rc-skript nicht mit allen SSID Namen aus meiner Umgebung kann. Der Sting "openvpn-secured" ist zuviel, dabei: "Die SSID kann bis zu 32 Zeichen aufnehmen und aus Ziffern, Zeichen und Sonderzeichen bestehen."

Ein Kollege hat die SSID "." also PUNKT. Ich frage mich was da wohl abgehen wird. Alles in allen ist mal wieder alles nur dann in Ordnung wenn ich zu Hause sich an meinen AP anbinden will wo ich die SSID auch selbst Gentoo-Konform gestalten kann. Alles andere ist nicht Kompatibel.

KANN MIR JEMAND VIELLEICHT EINE FUNKTIONIERENDE CONFIG ZEIGEN????

tut mir Leid ich bin genervt. Anstatt das ich die wenigen sonnigen Tage genieße, hänge ich wieder an so einen unnötigen Problem fest .

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Hi,

ich benötige euere Hilfe bei meiner Wlan einrichtung, ich hab mir am Wochenende Gentoo auf meinem alten Toshiba Notebook installiert.

Bei der Installation konnte ich meine Wlan Karte problemlos einrichten, ich habe auch schon einiges während der Installation runtergeladen. Nachdem die Installation abgeschlossen war funktionierte mein Wlan nicht mehr, ich habe alles nochmal durchgesehen und durchprobiert aber es funktioniert nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein Wlan wieder ans laufen bekomme, oder noch besser ein  ausführliches HowTo hier reinsetzen. Ich habe eine PCMCIA D-Link DWL 650 A1 Wlan Karte mit Prism54 Chipsatz, da ich absoluter neuling bei Gentoo bin, wäre ich für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## nic0000

 *Zickenbaendiger wrote:*   

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein Wlan wieder ans laufen bekomme, oder noch besser ein  ausführliches HowTo hier reinsetzen.

 Wohl nicht denn ich habe auch keine Infos bekommen.  :Sad:  Zum Thema "besser": Das glaube ich kaum. Die meisten haben hier Ihr wlan gerade mal so eingerichtet das es klappt. Es gab so viele baselayout wechsel und die Ansätze haben so oft gewechselt das die meisten nur froh sind das es bei ihnen läuft. Ich überlege jetzt ernsthaft auf kurbuntu umzusteigen, denn dort ist der Ansatz mit vielen wichtigen Sachen einfach anwederfreundlicher verstanden und umgesetzt. 

 *Zickenbaendiger wrote:*   

> Ich habe eine PCMCIA D-Link DWL 650 A1 Wlan Karte mit Prism54 Chipsatz, da ich absoluter neuling bei Gentoo bin, wäre ich für jede Hilfe dankbar.

 Zeige doch mal deine dmesg und die Auswürfe von lsmod wenn die Karte steckt.

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich für meinen teil hab keine configs.

ich ändere alles händisch per "iwconfig"

zB access point mit dhcp:

```

iwconfig <wlanIface> essid "APEssid"

dhcpcd eth1

```

ohne dhcp holst du dir die IP mit ifconfig...

that's it.

welche konkreten probleme hast du denn? (ich gestehe: hab mir nicht den ganzen thread detailliert durchgelesen)

cheers

EDITH: *embarrassing* hab grade gesehen, dass du access points scannen willst etc ;-( sorry - da helfen dir meine schlauen sprüche nicht

----------

## nic0000

@_hephaistos_

Bin jetzt gemeint oder der Zickenbaendiger?

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> EDITH: [...] sorry - da helfen dir meine schlauen sprüche nicht

 Auch sonst nie  :Wink: 

(Was ist heute mit mir los, ich bin doch sonst nicht so zynisch :-/)

----------

## mrsteven

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> KANN MIR JEMAND VIELLEICHT EINE FUNKTIONIERENDE CONFIG ZEIGEN????

 

Folgende Konfiguration funktioniert mit dem aktuellen Baselayout aus x86 perfekt. Zuerst wird nach meinem Heimnetz gesucht (mit versteckter ESSID und WEP, WPA kann der Router nicht), falls das nicht erreichbar ist, gibt sich der Rechner auch mit anderen Netzen zufrieden.

```
# Wireless configuration file for gentoo

########################################

# home network

key_essidhome="open xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

config_essidhome=( "dhcp" )

# networks we want to use

preferred_aps_eth0=( "essidhome" "any" )

# fallback down to any network if none of the above worked

config_any=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_any="-t 5"

associate_order_eth0="forceany"

```

Den Key und die ESSID musst du natürlich noch einsetzen.

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Hi,

danke für die Infos, ich habe mein Wlan bereits ans laufen bekommen. Ich hatte schlicht und einfach ein Leerzeichen vor den Befehl iwconfig eth0 key xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xx gesetzt, das mochte mein Gentoo garnicht.  :Wink: 

Wie kann ich diese Einstellungen auf meinem Notebook dauerhaft speichern, denn ich habe sie mit meiner Install CD gemacht. 

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## nic0000

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Folgende Konfiguration funktioniert mit dem aktuellen Baselayout aus x86 perfekt. [...]
> 
> Den Key und die ESSID musst du natürlich noch einsetzen.

 Danke mrsteven, leider kann ich es nicht mehr Probieren da der Laptop weg ist :-/ und meine Laptop den Geist aufgeben hat.

Das was ich mir selbst zusammengebaut habe war so ähnlich. Leider muss definitiv eine andere Lösung her als die gentoo-Skripte denn diese können anscheinend nicht mit "ausgefallenen" SSIDs umgehen. 

Das macht mich echt traurig...  Alles im allen bin ich sehr frustriert deswegen.

----------

## mrsteven

Hast du deshalb schon mal auf https://bugs.gentoo.org nachgeschaut?

Ich benutze keine ausgefallenen ESSIDs, deshalb kann ich gerade nichts dazu sagen. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, könnte ich mal ein wenig an meinem Router herumspielen, aber das kann noch etwas dauern.

----------

## nic0000

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Hast du deshalb schon mal auf https://bugs.gentoo.org nachgeschaut?

 Natürlich nicht *schäm*

Ich war gerade bisschen unter Erfolgsdruck. Zur Zeit nerven mich einfach nur solche Sachen, besonders wenn ich dann auf andere Projekte rüberschiele wo alles sowieso viel schöner ist  :Sad: 

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Ich benutze keine ausgefallenen ESSIDs, deshalb kann ich gerade nichts dazu sagen. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, könnte ich mal ein wenig an meinem Router herumspielen, aber das kann noch etwas dauern.

 Ich auch nicht, aber mein Nachbar. 

Ist doch irgendwie Blöd dann zu sagen: "Sorry, dein Super tolles Linux-Notebook kann zwar tausend Sachen besser, aber die SSID darf nur max 3 Zeichen und die Buchstaben A, F, G, I, L haben sonst geht es nicht." Das hat mich enorm viel Arbeit gekostet die Leute zu überzeugen das es auch ohne das ach so tolle XP geht, aber das ist so lächerlich das ich das Wlan jetzt garnicht eingerichtet habe. 

Ich gebe natürlich auch zu, diese Wlan Geschichte wirklich völlig vernachlässigt zu haben und sich garnicht damit auszukennen. 

Mal eine theoretische Frage:

Ein Benutzer soll ohne Roortrechte (also auch kein rootpasswort) sich in verschiedene && ihm vorher nicht bekannte Netzwerke einwählen können.

Der Benutzer soll dazu nicht a) Dateien editieren und b) nach Möglichkeit unterstützt werden (Assistent) um durch Fehlbedienung keine Probleme zu bekommen und die Anforderung nicht zu komplex zu gestalten.

Wir legen also eine Gruppe zb "wireless" und konfigurieren dann später sudo entsprechend, das diese Gruppe die wichtigen Befehle ohne passwort oder mit dem Gruppenpasswort ausführen darf.

Was soll der Benutzer dann machen können:

Er muss das wlan starten/stoppen können

Er muss sich die verfügbaren Netzwerke (wlan) anzeigen lassen können

Er muss ein wlan aussuchen können

Er muss das ausgewählte wlan einrichten können (Bei Verschlüsselung gibt es viele Parameter)

Er muss sagen können ob DHCP oder feste IP

Er sollte die Einstellungen als ein "Profil" speichern können

Sollten mehrere "Profile" gespeichert sein, so sollte er eines sich aussuchen können

Er sollte ein Profil als Standard setzen können.

Habe ich jetzt etwas gravierendes übersehen?

----------

